# Considering buying... is there anything I should know?



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a GNex and love it. Its $200 on contract.

Wife has the Fassy and I am looking to get her a new phone.

Razr is $100 on contract and is getting ICS any day now.

Are there any glaring issues or bugs I should know about before buying this phone?

For instance does signal suck or gps etc.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope...but, I would suggest you spend the extra money and get the Razr Maxx. Battery is soooooo much better!

Chief


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely, get the Maxx. Just got my wife one and she LOVES it. Fast, blur is not intrusive, and battery is a beast...8 PM at night and she's at 74%.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

All phones have issues. The one that stands out to me is because of the Super Amoled screen on this phone, when the phone is displaying a black image in a dark room, you can see splotches in the background from the manufacturing process. There, at least on my phone, is very minimal light bleed from the bottom of the phone on the corners. Other than that though, there aren't any complaints. The battery is awesome, radios are rock solid, and overall a very nice device. I don't even hate the blur on this phone, there are actually some helpful features on it. GPS locks instantly, well sub 3 second instant. If you can hold off for a couple months though, the Razr HD, or Fighter, or whatever it will be called should be hitting VZW with upgraded everything for the most part.


----------



## Mr. Orange 645 (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely get the MAXX or wait for the HD. And I came from a GNex and I'm way happier with the MAXX. Signal and GPS are both a lot better with the MAXX. Motorola has the best radios in the game for sure. Build quality is top notch and ICS rocks on this phone.


----------



## dukins (Oct 9, 2011)

Maxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. No major issues. Battery, gps, screen is better than average for my taste. I would not waste money on the regular Razr though.


----------

